

Confessions of a Prolific Moonlighter (with a Chronic Writing Disorder) [video] - ptwobrussell
http://miningthesocialweb.com/2013/11/23/confessions-of-a-prolific-moonlighter-with-a-chronic-writing-disorder/

======
ptwobrussell
The fundamental takeaway is that a tech book is a startup (if you want it to
be). Thinking of it as a product (not a project) fundamentally changes the
dynamics of how to go about writing and supporting it.

